# a leap of faith



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

i met a lovely young lady at birmingham airport yesterday she was flying to dubai to start her new job as a teacher. she sat near to my wife and i and asked us a few questions about dubai it quickly became clear she hadnt done much research !!!
she knew the area she was moving to but new nothing about the apartment she wasnt sure if she would have use of a pool ,gym or any other facilities on site
i then had to explain what ramadan was as she had never heard of it 
it was like she had never bothered to read anything about the city she was moving to for at least 2 years, the mind boggles
good luck to her i say anyone brave enough to move to a country on their own knowing pretty much nothing about that country is either nuts or hard as nails:clap2:


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL...

With that said, sometimes you just have to take the "Leap" and take it as it comes! There are many people who once they start to do research etc, the whole concept of relocating life scares them and then they back out of what could be an amazing opportunity!

So you're right either she is risk taker and will take whatever comes her way... or is dense!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

She isn't a Kindergarten teacher by any chance, is she?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I was expecting so much more from this thread after the first sentence!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I was expecting so much more from this thread after the first sentence!


LMAO yea me the same... The rest of the thread definitely did not "deliver"


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> LMAO yea me the same... The rest of the thread definitely did not "deliver"


ha ha sorry to let you down


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> She isn't a Kindergarten teacher by any chance, is she?


no pamela


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Phew! Thanks 

And yes, I thought this was going to turn out to be some sort of a romantic love story, where you met a "lovely young lady" at the airport who was flying to Dubai.....stuff like that just doesn't happen in real life, does it?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Phew! Thanks
> 
> And yes, I thought this was going to turn out to be some sort of a romantic love story, where you met a "lovely young lady" at the airport who was flying to Dubai.....stuff like that just doesn't happen in real life, does it?


No, the harsh reality of it is that she'll end up having too many margheritas and get fingered on the beach at Barasti by a bling-bling'd up Lebanese guy with more chest hair than head hair.


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No, the harsh reality of it is that she'll end up having too many margheritas and get fingered on the beach at Barasti by a bling-bling'd up Lebanese guy with more chest hair than head hair.


ha ha brilliant


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The sad quality of teachers in Dubai is, well, just that - sad. 

A case example: how can this lovely lady from Birmingham go through all the motions of becoming a teacher and still not know what Ramadan is? Especially coming from the UK which has a vocal Muslim minority? 

Oy vey...rather thankful I don't have to deal with the schools in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> No, the harsh reality of it is that she'll end up having too many margheritas and get fingered on the beach at Barasti by a bling-bling'd up Lebanese guy with more chest hair than head hair.


Oh My God! Is that why Barasti is so popular?


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

hahaha....i too thought this thread was gonna turn into some menage trois cautionary tale type of PSA.

although im an obsessive compulsive list maker/planner/researcher and i learned every single possible thing i could down to the most minute detail before i headed out to the middle east, i know alot of people that have come over to dubai on a whim. i guess, as someone said before, some people just jump in and dont want to freak themselves out about the relocation process. i personally think it would be better to be prepared but thats just me.

as for barasti- i've never been, but now im DEFINITELY not going!! no interest in getting mauled by unsavory characters in the dark!


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No, the harsh reality of it is that she'll end up having too many margheritas and get fingered on the beach at Barasti by a bling-bling'd up Lebanese guy with more chest hair than head hair.


I now have to clean coffee off of my TV, carpet and walls from laughing. Thanks!


----------



## vaibhav64arora (May 20, 2011)

Ridiculous on the first post! Definitely not hard as nails!! Thank God I didnt do my schooling from Dubai!


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No, the harsh reality of it is that she'll end up having too many margheritas and get fingered on the beach at Barasti by a bling-bling'd up Lebanese guy with more chest hair than head hair.



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## cdd (Aug 25, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No, the harsh reality of .it is that she'll end up having too many margheritas and get fingered on the beach at Barasti by a bling-bling'd up Lebanese guy with more chest hair than head hair.


.

Lol. Darn - I really like margaritas too. Guess I will be giving those up when/if in Dubai. Clearly they lead to no good.


----------

